# O Inverno já lá vai e a Primavera como vai ser ??



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2008 às 12:57)

Então pessoal como vai ser a Primavera... peço desculpa a todas as pessoas ás quais iludi com grandes nevões...

Peço aos administradores que se for possivel elaborem uma votação acerca da Primavera com diversas opções entre fresca e humidade quente e seca tempestuosa etc.

Na minha opnião vai ser uma Primavera fria e humida no inicio quente e humida no final muita trovoada  com uns interluidos de AA mas coisa pouca.


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2008 às 13:14)

Como este é um tópico para impressões pessoais não me vou inibir de dar a minha opinião (e apenas isso, opinião)

Penso que os primeiros dias da primavera vão ser chuvosos pela tendência que parece vir dos modelos... Esta precipitação poderá ser intensa e acompnhada de trovoadas. Penso que após este periodo talvez possamos ter alguns dias quentes (aqueles que já tem acontecido nos espaços de domínio anticiclónico). Abril e Maio, em termos de padrão, eu penso que serão meses secos como foi o Inverno no geral. No entanto e em contraponto acredito que possam acontecer uns dois ou três episódios extremos... aliás esta tendência dos episódios esporádicos fortes parece começar a ser marca e a Primavera é uma época de excelÊncia para tal...

Opiniões mais fundamentadas deixo para os especialistas


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mar 2008 às 17:38)

Deixo aqui a minha previsão para a Primavera de 2008 (Algarve).

*Março*: Será um mês com temperaturas acima da média, quanto à precipitação será um mês que estará na média.

Temperaturas: anomalia entre 1ºC a 1.5ªC

Precipitação: 30 mm - 50 mm

*Abril*: Será um mês com temperaturas na média, quanto à precipitação será um mês chuvoso a muito chuvoso.

Temperaturas: anomalia entre 0ºC a 0.5ºC

Precipitação: 80 mm a 100 mm

*Maio*: Será um mês quente com temperaturas acima da média e precipitação na média devido à convectividade neste mês.

Temperaturas: anomalia entre 1.2ºC a 1.7ºC

Precipitação: 20 mm a 30 mm

Pronto já está feita a minha previsão é a mesma que fiz a 1 de Março e que está publicada no meu blog, por isso, não altere uma vírgula senão estava a falsear uma previsão que ja tinha feito, mas admito que a anomalia positiva de Março estou a ver ela esfumar-se , mas prontos é a minha opinião quer queiram quer não, e no final vou fazer as contas para ver como foi


----------



## LUPER (10 Mar 2008 às 18:12)

Uma vez que meteorologicamente a Primavera já começou, vou deixar a minha previsão pessoal:


MARÇO - TEMPERATURA(-) e PRECIPITAÇÃO(+)
ABRIL - TEMPERATURA(-) e PRECIPITAÇÃO(+)
MAIO - TEMPERATURA(-) e PRECIPITAÇÃO(-)

Espero que em MAIO possam surgir ainda geadas, embora apenas nas regiões do interior norte e centro, depois de passarmos por um ABRIL bastante chuvoso.

Enfim é a minha previsão pessoal, vamos então verificar que confirma ou não.


----------



## MSantos (10 Mar 2008 às 18:22)

Este foi o meu primeiro Inverno passado em Bragança e confesso que ficou um pouco a baixo das minhas espectativas. Ainda não vi o famoso sincelo, e a neve não foi muita, felizmente houve umas boas geadas. Como ainda estou no primeiro ano do curso ainda espero ver alguns verdadeiros Invernos brigantinos

Quanto à Primavera espero que pelo menos seja chuvosa, e se possivel com algumas trovoadas lá para Maio


----------



## Nuno (10 Mar 2008 às 20:59)

Calor e trovoadas


----------



## hurricane (11 Mar 2008 às 15:57)

não sei.
mas talvez com bastante chuva e trovoada. frio não me parece


----------

